# My earliest American Watch Co.(Waltham)



## Melville (Jun 17, 2013)

I don't know if their is a great deal of interest in American pocket watches on the Forum, but most of my collection are high grade Walthams with a smattering of Illinois, Hamilton and some English verge and fusee watches.

This is an 18 size Waltham 1857 Model, serial number 16552 that dates the movement to April, 1859. It is an Appleton Tracy Model which was the highest grade with 15 jewels in large screwed mounts and a gold balance wheel.

The original white enamel dial is in perfect condition and bears the name of the original retailers:- Hemingway & Stevens of Hartford CT (Connecticut).

On the 26th August, 1858 the Waltham Improvement Company agreed to merge with the Appleton Tracy Company and reorganised as the American Watch Company(AWCo) on the 1st January, 1859. The new name became official on the 15th February, 1859.

Production under the new name started with the serial number 14000 and the Appleton Tracy name was retained as a trademark of excellence.

Approximately 200 employees produced 50 watches a day in 1859. So it can be seen that this watch was produced within the first few weeks of the American Watch Company. Waltham went on to produce over thirty million watches.

This watch was made before the outbreak of the American Civil War and although it cannot be proved (at the moment) that this watch was carried by anyone who served during the conflict, it does have a connection to the war in that Hemingway of Hemingway & Stevens was Leverett G. Hemingway who volunteered and served as a Captain and later as a Major in 'A' Company of the 1st Connecticut Heavy Artillery throughout the war.


----------



## Pipers (Nov 8, 2016)

Do you mind me asking does your watch have a chester hallmark on it?


----------



## Melville (Jun 17, 2013)

It is an American 3 ounce coin silver case. Coin silver was 90 per cent silver, slightly less pure than Sterling at 92.5 per cent.

Nick


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

@Melville I love the movements in this era of watches. They realy should be photographed, framed and hung as art. Let's see some more please. :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

My earliest was a 1908 Waltham 'Full Hunter', which I bought when I joined the Freemasons...thankfully, I saw the light and escaped. Steve (@AVO) has it now, but I still have pics...


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks so much for posting those watches, Roger, beautifully photographed I might add. The story of the American watch industry is not only interesting but has had consequences for the history of British and European watches at various times.


----------

